

PG Uses an Image Map, Gif Bullets, and Tables for Everything - gursikh

view-source:http://www.paulgraham.com/articles.html<p>The menu is a single image mapped to urls.<p>He generates bullets by stretching out a gif and uses a plethora of tds for absurd purposes.<p>This makes me smile. And then shudder. And then smile.
======
coderdude
That's because he hosts his site on Yahoo Store, and if I recall correctly all
the old-school RTML templates generated image maps for the left-hand
navigation. Shudder, RTML has brought my life a lot of pain over the years.

